# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  kleine Wunden und Hautverletzungen

## schiene

Es kann schnell gehen und schon hat man eine kleine hautverletzung oder offne Stelle an der Haut.
Bei uns in DACH weniger schlimm aber in den "Tropen" kann dies schnell zu Entzündungen und mehr führen.
Ich hatte mir am Anfang des Urlaubs eine kleine Hautverletzung am Bein zu gezogen welche ich nicht weiter beachtete.
Nach 3 Tagen war aber um die Verletzungsstelle alles gerötet und entzündet.



Ein Arzt aus der Familie meinte besorgt ich soll es regelmäßig desinfizieren und nicht unbedeckt lassen.Zudem gab er mir noch ein paar Tabletten und eine 
Wundsalbe sowie Alkohol zur Reinigung/Desinfektion.

----------


## schiene

Nachteil der Wundabdeckung war das der Wundschurf welcher sich bildet am Mull festhängt und daher immer wieder mit abgerissen wird

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber Schiene, es gibt auch aluminiumbedampfte Wundauflagen die nicht mit der Wunde verkleben.
Diese Wundauflage fördert Hautbildung und Heilung, ist atmungsaktiv, antibakteriell.
Auch für Personen mit empfindlicher Haut oder Pflasterallergien besonders geeignet.
aluderm®-aluplast der Fa. Söhngen ist so ein Produkt.

----------


## pit

> Lieber Schiene, es gibt auch aluminiumbedampfte Wundauflagen die nicht mit der Wunde verkleben.


Da kannst Du aber in Thailand schon ne Weile nach suchen. Und in der Gegend, in der Schiene immer wohnt, erst recht.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
genau so ging es mir als ich vor kurzem eine fahrt nach ramburi oder burami oder wie diese ortschaft heist gemacht habe. an der gleichen stelle hab ich das auch gehabt. nur mich hats umgerechnet 100 euro gekostet.
hatte keinen arzt in der familie.
ob ich den bekannten verklagen kann. wer kann mir tips geben.

----------


## pit

frank,

langsam, was hat Dich 100 Euro gekostet und wen möchtest Du verklagen? Kuhl down!

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

@pitt. für die behandlung beim arzt musste ich 100 euro zahle. hab die quittung noch.
und den verklagen der mich in die ortschaft gelockt hat. grins.

gleich stelle am bein.

----------


## schiene

@pit
Frank meint Buriram und seinen Besuch bei uns :: 
Somit bin ich der Verklagte  :: 
@Frank
Haettest ja mal was sagen koennen das du eine Verletztung hast.100 Euro sind fuer so eine kleine Behandlung viel zu viel und haettest du bei uns kostenfrei bekommen.

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
da war das bei dir noch garnicht schlimm. erst 2 tage später fing das ganze erst an. war genauso schwarz.
ich glaube der größte teil von dem geld ging auf die arzenei.
aber jetzt ist es ja wieder gut. kannst also ruhig schlafen.

----------


## schiene

Passt ganz gut hier mit dazu....
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...en-folgen.html

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene da sieht man aber keine wunde. oder bin ich blind   ::   ::

----------

